# Texas T-bone Steak



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's a big cut of beef that I grilled Saturday using some lump oak charcoal and the procedures that I followed to come up with an awesome steak.

Pic1 and Pic 2 - Here lies the 1.5in steak prepared with nothing more other than coarse salt and pepper.

Pic3 - The fire is ready with the steak about to go in for 7 minutes followed by a flip for another 6 minutes. Then the steak is done.

Pic4 - The temperature of the grill is probably about another 75 degrees hotter than what is showing in pic4. I prefer this therm. reading to be hotter but the wind wasn't cooperating. The steak is probably grilling around 525 degrees but I like the temperature to be about 50 degrees hotter. 

Pic5 - The steak right before the flip.

Pic6 - After 7 minutes I flipped the steak. Notice how the steak looks very dry and burned looking. Now the steak will sit for another 6 minutes and it's ready to be placed in foil paper.

Pic7 - This is the steak after 10 minutes of resting with the same side up as in pic6. Notice how it does not look dry anymore.

Pics 8,9, and 10 - Showing medium to medium well done and is just the way I like them to be.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Here are the last three pictures.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

overcooked.

throw it away and try again.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

speckle-catcher said:


> overcooked.
> 
> throw it away and try again.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: So true (to each his own), but on the outside that is one fine 
looking piece of meat sir


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Guys, I don't like blood to squirt me in the eyes nor have the steak come back to life when I run the fork through it ok, but hey, that's just me. Lol. My wife on the other hand likes em a minute off per side.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

naw...one that thick gets about 90 seconds...2 minutes (tops) - per side.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I like my blood warm....


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> naw...one that thick gets about 90 seconds...2 minutes (tops) - per side.


Come on now. That's less than blue rare. No way.


----------



## Texan2 (May 5, 2008)

*RARE*

I like to use a hair dryer on mine:spineyes:


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

a steak that overcooked needs ketchup or steak sauce.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I am one of the odd ones cause I don't like any red in my meat when its on my plate. It goes back to the kitchen! I don't want my steak to taste like my tooth is bleeding!


----------



## joker25 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks good to me! Med well is my favorite. Cant stand blood all over my plate, no sense in eating meat thats not properly cooked.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

It's definitely not what I prefer... but i'd eat it!


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

the red juice in your steak isnt blood


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

No, its steak juice. I like mine medium-rare too. Now THIS is how you're suppose to cook them.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks good. 
"Just wipe his arse, knock his horns off, and put him on a plate"


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> No, its steak juice. I like mine medium-rare too. Now THIS is how you're suppose to cook them.


Now that there is a good lookin steak!! I cant stand over cooked steaks!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks delicious!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Yech...that is not a cooked steak. Looks like that junk you get at Ruths Chris Steakhouse. If I want it that rare I will just order steak tartar and get the benefit of an egg on top.

Course that is just my preference. Medium Well and fully charred on the outside Please!


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

w_r_ranch said:


> No, its steak juice. I like mine medium-rare too. Now THIS is how you're suppose to cook them.


Perfect steak!!! Now soak up the drippins' with a baked tater!


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

i like mine rare as well but would not turn down the steak neck-deep posted a pic of


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Now, I will say this, i'de love a well done steak...... if it was tender, juicy and full of flavor..... But I have yet to eat any red meat besides a brisket that was cooked all the way thru and had those three qualities. I don't like dry and flat tasting meat.. Well I do if you drownd in it ketchup I guess...


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Have to agree with FishBurd - when a steak goes past medium, the flavor just goes away. 

I like a shade Med/Med-Rare but really depends on the cut and thickness. The thicker the steak, the more rare the center.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Steak!*

Steak!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Me, I don't like to scorch the meat but I did a bit last night. I had the fire way hot because I like mine medium rare and didn't watch the flare from the mesquite closely enough while tendin' to the broccoli.

Mine was right at 1" thick, a porterhouse. I put salt and fresh ground pepper and let it sit for an hour. I had Kingsford oak charcoal, a couple of 1/2" pecan twigs in there and two fair size chunks of mesquite that I brought from The Hill Country this summer.

I lightly boiled (to avoid mushiness) some quality frozen broccoli sprouts (to appease the heart disease gods) in chicken bouillon seasoned water, drained and added some butter .

The only thing I might have added would be some onion, Worcester Sauce, butter, garlic, just a little Cabernet wine, sauteed mushroom slices.

The only steak I ever had to compete with home grilled is Cowboy Steak House in Kerrville. Killer steak in God's country!

--TheAnt


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Hold the steak in the smoke a minute and use a marks-a-lot to draw them 
X's all over it!



Texan2 said:


> I like to use a hair dryer on mine:spineyes:


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Nailed it!



w_r_ranch said:


> No, its steak juice. I like mine medium-rare too. Now THIS is how you're suppose to cook them.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

My daddy-in-law likes medium to done. 

They say for mine "Wipe its nose, slap it on the butt and put it on a plate" for my steak.

I always say I just want there to be a chance at resuscitation of the beast when put on my plate. I like food capable of fighting back a little.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Neck-deep said:


> Come on now. That's less than blue rare. No way.


actually "Pittsburgh" is my favorite. Charred outside, rare inside


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm willing to bet that if any of y'all that claim to prefer your steak med well to well done were to eat a med rare steak blindfolded you would like it much better than the dried up leather you've been eating. That "blood" that y'all can't stand is what keeps the steak moist and full of flavor. And if the only steaks you eat are those $4/lb specials from HEB or Kroger you will never know what a steak is supposed to taste like. Don't get me wrong, I buy em when there on sale too but I know what to expect. The best steaks you can buy at a grocery store are at Sams. They're reasonably priced and are usually a pretty decent cut.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

live2fish247 said:


> i'm willing to bet that if any of y'all that claim to prefer your steak med well to well done were to eat a med rare steak blindfolded you would like it much better than the dried up leather you've been eating. That "blood" that y'all can't stand is what keeps the steak moist and full of flavor. And if the only steaks you eat are those $4/lb specials from heb or kroger you will never know what a steak is supposed to taste like. Don't get me wrong, i buy em when there on sale too but i know what to expect. The best steaks you can buy at a grocery store are at sams. They're reasonably priced and are usually a pretty decent cut.
> 
> Sent from my sch-i510 using tapatalk 2


cccooooossssstttttccccccooooooo!!!! All the way!!!!


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

I kinda partial to a little lard in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Who in their right mind would 'fry' a steak??? I fry a lot of things, but a steak.... NEVER!!! LOL! 

He77, I only grill them under duress (which I have done). Too me if you're going to spend the money, do them the justice & cook them over a big bed of coals. I don't care if it snowing out there....


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

Shoot man I'm from Louisiana, we fry everything. Not really frying it just a little grease in the skillet. The next best thing is cooked over red oak coals.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Actually, cooking a steak in a cast iron skillet/flat top grill is the best way to make sure the steak is seared and cooked evenly.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

I cooked a steak in a cast iron skillet for the first time about a year ago. Haven't put a steak on a grill since then. By far the best I've ever had.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

grilled this steak up on saturday medium rare, 4 minutes per side over a medium hot fire with lots of sea salt and fresh cracked pepper! ate all the delicious fat parts first and saved the center cut for last. nothing like a fatty PRIME piece of beef. this one in particular is a 18oz strip.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

I like 'em like my Gran Dad. "Just knock the horns off and run' em through the kitchen."


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Treble J said:


> Perfect steak!!! Now soak up the drippins' with a baked tater!


LOL, the family used to fight over the juice for the tater!!!!
That's how you do it Sir


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Jeff SATX said:


> grilled this steak up on saturday medium rare, 4 minutes per side over a medium hot fire with lots of sea salt and fresh cracked pepper! ate all the delicious fat parts first and saved the center cut for last. nothing like a fatty PRIME piece of beef. this one in particular is a 18oz strip.


That is a ribeye and a nice looking one at that.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

havent even got em on the grill yet and there almost done lol


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

my momma was an excellent old school cook. she used to have t-bones sliced thin and fry them like a pork chop . awe man they were good


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That is a ribeye and a nice looking one at that.


x2 on its a ribeye and x100 on a good looking one :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

FishBurd27 said:


> x2 on its a ribeye and x100 on a good looking one :biggrin:


i didn't pay attention to it that much but my local HEB has been selling Prime NY Strips for 8.98/lb for the last month or so and i just go in, pick one up and leave, but you're right, the more i look at the picture and think back to my days of eating ribeyes, that looks like a dang ribeye! even better! a 10$ prime ribeye :dance:


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeff SATX said:


> i didn't pay attention to it that much but my local HEB has been selling Prime NY Strips for 8.98/lb for the last month or so and i just go in, pick one up and leave, but you're right, the more i look at the picture and think back to my days of eating ribeyes, that looks like a dang ribeye! even better! a 10$ prime ribeye :dance:


Which HEB has been selling at those prices, i'm in!!


----------

